# Firefox



## stream (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this. Very excited about FreeBSD11 so far.

On Firefox, I deleted some certificate authorities in the certificate manager tab, and things haven't been the same.  but Firefox started complaining about untrusted sites. So I rolled back the changes with the backup copy of cert8.db. While I can view many sites are ok, I cannot view python notebooks. And many require me to manually add security exception.

For example, the site
https://github.com/mikkokotila/jupyter4kids/blob/master/notebooks/numerical-computing-is-fun-1.ipynb

Firefox  timesout and gives an error message "Sorry, something went wrong. Reload?". 
However Chromium loads the page just fine.

I tried removing firefox and reinstalling. But the behavior is still the same. 

Thanks.


----------



## stream (Dec 11, 2017)

Just to add to this:
the same page works within nbviewer site: http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/.../notebooks/numerical-computing-is-fun-1.ipynb

Is there a way I can get https to work again in firefox.. Thank you for  your time.


----------



## scottro (Dec 11, 2017)

If you were trying to start over with a fresh Firefox installation, it would be reading your $HOME/.mozilla directory and sub directories. I'm not positive this would solve your problem, but doing something like `mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old` may, (without having to reinstall Firefox), give you that fresh start.  One way to test would be to create a new user and see if the new user has the same problem.  If the new user doesn't have the issue, then the renaming of the $HOME/.mozilla directory should fix the issue.


----------



## getopt (Dec 11, 2017)

Create a new profile with `firefox -profilemanager`.
Then copy cert8.db from the new profile to the profile you used.

BTW you can use Firefox with multiple profiles. To start Firefox with a profile other than the default one do `firefox -P "MyProfile"`. And if you want to start a new Firefox instance with another profile use `firefox -P "MyProfile" -no-remote`.


----------



## stream (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you both. Your suggestions worked. I moved the .mozilla, and let firefox create a new cert8, and copied it back to the old profile. 
By the way, when I create a new profile, mozilla always complains about ns_error network security, and completely locks out of any website.. I had to switch the *network.http.spdy.enabled.http2 to false *in about:config.
It then works fine. 

Is this the expected behavior for firefox, and is this fix ok?


----------

